# Аккордеон "Araldo".



## Salli (18 Ноя 2013)

Всем привет! Ищу аккордеон для души ( если нормально восстановлюсь после 6 лет простоя и для акустических квартирников, возможно и для записи. Надыбала в сети такое объявление http://dnepropetrovsk.dnp.slando.ua/obyavlenie/prodayu-nemetskiy-akkordeon-arald
o-otlichnoe-zvuchanie-kak-novyy-futlyar-ID6PfpW.html
Вопрос знатокам : что за зверь этот Alardo? Не будет ли он по звуку и качеству, как советские дешевые аккордеоны?
Буду очень признательна всем ответившим!


----------



## vev (18 Ноя 2013)

Привет! 
А какого уровня и размера инструмент ищите? Сколько готовы заплатить? Есть ли желание вкладывать деньги в такое старье? Судя по фото это 50-е годы прошлого века. Даже если хранили в архи-комфортных условиях, все равно проблемы должны были появиться. Может он и стоит своих 150$, но я бы искал что-нибудь посвежее.

Держал в руках нечто подобное лет тридцать назад. Насколько я помню, ощущения были схожими с советской Квинтой.


----------



## krainalelek (18 Ноя 2013)

Прочитайте вот эту ветку: http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/topic_4885
Этот аккордеон из этой же серии ГДРовских инструментов, которые выпускались в одно и тоже время и похоже из одинаковых комплектующих. Возможно даже в одной мастерской.

Конкретно по вашей ссылке, что сразу бросается в глаза - на клавишах справа желтые пятна. Клавиши покрыты целлулоидом, а не полистиролом. Самостоятельно удалить эти пятна будет сложно, а они портят внешний вид инструмента.


----------



## Salli (18 Ноя 2013)

Vev! Спс за ответ Ищу в пределах 1000-1500 гривен, в рублях - 5-8 штук. Больше себе позволить не могу пока, и для моей группы понятие об аккордеоне очень смутны - им все "гармошка") Так что ищу инструмент неприхотливый, с хорошей компрессией, 3/4 или 7/8 - полный не потяну наверное по весу...Регистры -5 на 3 минимум...


----------



## vev (18 Ноя 2013)

Salli писал:


> Ищу в пределах 1000-1500 гривен, в рублях - 5-8 штук



Хм... не думаю, что в этот бюджет можно что-либо качественное втиснуть. В Москве даже при большом количестве предложений weltmeister stella 3/ 4 стоит порядка 10-15 тр. 

Удачного поиска 

P.S. а на чем играли то?


----------



## krainalelek (18 Ноя 2013)

vev писал:


> Хм... не думаю, что в этот бюджет можно что-либо качественное втиснуть. В Москве даже при большом количестве предложений weltmeister stella 3/ 4 стоит порядка 10-15 тр.


На Украине ситуация с ценами на инструменты такого уровня немного другая. В провинции, если поискать, то можно купить ту же Стеллу 3/4 в приличном состоянии за 100 долларов.
Есть персонажи, которые этим зарабатывают - дают объявления во все газеты и скупают хорошие инструменты по бросовой цене. На том же сервисе, куда давала ссылку топикстартер, таких перекупщиков несколько. 
Если время не поджимает, то можно за пару месяцев поиска наити неплохой инструмет за ту сумму, которой располагает топикстартер.


----------



## Salli (18 Ноя 2013)

*krainalelek*,
На Украине ситуация с ценами на инструменты такого уровня немного другая. В провинции, если поискать, то можно купить ту же Стеллу 3/4 в приличном состоянии за 100 долларов.
Есть персонажи, которые этим зарабатывают - дают объявления во все газеты и скупают хорошие инструменты по бросовой цене. На том же сервисе, куда давала ссылку топикстартер, таких перекупщиков несколько. 
Если время не поджимает, то можно за пару месяцев поиска наити неплохой инструмет за ту сумму, которой располагает топикстартер.

Да, есть такое дело с перекупщиками - не хотелось бы с ними связываться - продают самые разные модели, соответственно имеют возможность менять начинку инструмента, а выдавать за оргинал...За 100 баксов Стеллы еще ни разу не находила - разве что с дефектами, типа западающей клавиши или кнопки( не знаю, насколько это излечимо, но не хотелось бы потом пол суммы в ремонт вкладывать),также с подклеенными мехами..Были варианты по 1000-1200 гривен, но это в других городах...

*vev*,
vev писал:


> Хм... не думаю, что в этот бюджет можно что-либо качественное втиснуть. В Москве даже при большом количестве предложений weltmeister stella 3/ 4 стоит порядка 10-15 тр.
> 
> Удачного поиска
> 
> P.S. а на чем играли то?



Во время учебы на разных отечественных инструментах, особой разницы в них не замечала, разве что по весу) Еще на ставрополье у бабушки остался "Темп" - офигенно удобный, легкий и с превосходной компрессией инструмент. Теперь его забрать не просто будет - через таможню без налога или взятки не протащишь... :accordion:

Раз уж такая пьянка :crazy: Что из ниже предложенного имеет смысл посмотреть?

http://zaporozhe.zap.slando.ua/obyavlenie/akkordeon-horch-germaniya-polnyy-4-4-k
rasnyy-perlamutr-11-2-reg-ID78zXx.html

http://donetsk.don.slando.ua/obyavlenie/akkordeon-weltmeister-ID5XvQx.html#79c9c
3a705

http://druzhkovka.don.slando.ua/obyavlenie/akkordeon-firotti-ID7Y1e7.html#6d466d
f0c8


----------



## krainalelek (19 Ноя 2013)

Кроме интернета есть еще газеты бумажные. Вы у себя в городе разместите объявления в разных газетах "куплю немецкий аккордеон". И ждите. Вам будут звонить и предлагать. В основном всякий хлам, но есть большая вероятность, что попадется что-нибудь приличное. Я так в течении месяца купил ребенку два аккордеона за смешные деньги. Здесь самое напряжное, это ездить к продавцам смотреть инструменты - отнимает очень много времени. Но оно порой того стоит. 
А по интернету покупать из другого города кота в мешке - здесь как повезет.


----------



## vev (19 Ноя 2013)

krainalelek писал:


> А по интернету покупать из другого города кота в мешке - здесь как повезет.


целиком и полностью поддерживаю. Покупать по интернету не вариант


----------

